# Bait Action



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Whats the key to creating the action of the bait? Lip, lure shape, weight position? A few of our baits had hardly any action and then we put weight in the front the action seemed to improve some.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes, to everything you listed. Also add line tie position.


----------

